# LEAST Geographically Homogeneous Country?



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*India*

Reason: Freezing glaciers, boiling jungles, arid deserts, soaking rainforests, barren rock, lush farmland, grassy plains, barren wasteland, tropical islands, towering mountains, rivers, mangrove, swamps, lakes, etc, etc, etc.

*China*

Reason: Arid desert, freezing mountains, lush hills, rivers, forests, etc, etc.

*U.S.A.*

Reason: Deserts, mountains, grassy plains, forests, etc, etc.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

USA IMO,

It got nearly every cliamte zone from arctic (Alaska) to tropical (south Florida, Hawaii).


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

USA i think.
It has frigid wastelands to one of the hottest deserts in the world to lush tropical forests to huge mountains to flat plains.

It has just about everything.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Croatia. Two completely different parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

In relation to its size I definitely say Chile.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

xXFallenXx said:


> USA i think.
> It has frigid wastelands to one of the hottest deserts in the world to lush tropical forests to huge mountains to flat plains.
> 
> It has just about everything.


So does India


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

goschio said:


> USA IMO,
> 
> It got nearly every cliamte zone from arctic (Alaska) to tropical (south Florida, Hawaii).


So does India in a way


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

tytler said:


> So does India in a way


What's even more impressive in India is that it's actually relatively small (compared to China or the US) for the diversity of its climates.

I know it's not a country, but Europe is also very geographically diverse for a continent of its size. France for instance is only the size of Texas but you can find there the mediterranean climate in the South East, oceanic in the West, continental in the East, huge mountains in the Alps and the Pyrenees, milder mountain in Jura or the Vosges, old volcanoes in Auvergne, Mountains in the sea in Corsica, flat lands in the North. And of course I don't mention here the four overseas regions and their tropical or equatorial climate (though that's not in Europe).

What's missing in the US are real mountains comparable to the Alps. At least in the mainland, the Rockies are much older mountains than the Alps. That's probably what's the most lacking in the US. I would still say that India and China are more diverse than the US, overall.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess you could count the EU as a superstate.

The EU and India share a lot in common I think.

Both are subcontinents part of the Eurasian contient.

Both are diverse yet united via some sort of commonality.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Troopchina said:


> Croatia. Two completely different parts.


Whaaaa?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

oh no...zealous indians!

indians and chinese are so nationalistic these days...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Rapid said:


> oh no...zealous indians!
> 
> indians and chinese are so nationalistic these days...


Strange, when the Europeans do it you've got no problem with it...

I love it when people emigrate and decide to become vehemently against their former nation...its strange to find an anti-India Indian and an Indian European nationalist these days! :lol:

Also, what does that have to do with the topic? Do you feel like putting baseless claims forward again? (I still remember how you said that Rg Veda was an example of how the Vedas were bad - and then gave absolutely no proof to back it up...don't pull another one:lol


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Strange, when the Europeans do it you've got no problem with it...
> 
> I love it when people emigrate and decide to become vehemently against their former nation...its strange to find an anti-India Indian and an Indian European nationalist these days! :lol:
> 
> Also, what does that have to do with the topic? Do you feel like putting baseless claims forward again? (I still remember how you said that Rg Veda was an example of how the Vedas were bad - and then gave absolutely no proof to back it up...don't pull another one:lol


dude...dont be so defensive

ah yes...the "the self-hating immigrant" line. im going back to india next month, and going back with love.

i heard it before, and i dont hate india...i just hate zealous people who defend what what they grew up around. doesnt matter if im from the netherlands...and immigrated to japan...or from japan and immigrated to cuba...i dont have an obligation to absolutely adore what nation i was originally from

i dont do it when european's do it..because its worthless doing it with them...their reasons to be zealous are diminishing with every breath india and china are taking.

there's one thing you should know about me....im this forum's biggest anti-nationalist. i find nationalism completely obnoxious and intolerable (please dont defend nationalism)

(and i still stand by my saying that the Rig Veda was backwards :tongue3: )


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

where's chinese nationalism in this thread?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

null said:


> where's chinese nationalism in this thread?


ur response connotated that you think I think you're zealous as well
i dont dislike you...but then again, dont put the onus on me to search out the threads (even though i brung it up) because i think its kinda obvious.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Compaired to size is has to be Chile, only slightly larger than france but goes from high plateau to rainforrest to desert to temprate forrest to icecap.

Overall I might go with China though, not only does it have a high number of different landscape types but they tend to cover large areas and be pretty extreme.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

US 
China


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Rapid said:


> there's one thing you should know about me....im this forum's biggest anti-nationalist


I take anti-nationalism one step further....

....im anti-belief


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

VaastuShastra said:


> I take anti-nationalism one step further....
> 
> ....im anti-belief


awesome...now let's review your initial post


Quote-----
India

Reason: Freezing glaciers, boiling jungles, arid deserts, soaking rainforests, barren rock, lush farmland, grassy plains, barren wasteland, tropical islands, towering mountains, rivers, mangrove, swamps, lakes, etc, etc, etc.

China

Reason: Arid desert, freezing mountains, lush hills, rivers, forests, etc, etc.

U.S.A.

Reason: Deserts, mountains, grassy plains, forests, etc, etc.
End Quote----

well then...doesnt the US have swamps, lakes, tropical islands, towering mountains, rivers, grassy plains and barren rock as well? or did you get tired of typing after you got past typing soo much bullshit into your India section? Oh, and how nice...India got three et ceteras because its much more awesome then china and the US

You obviously _believe_ that India didn't get its time to shine in popular thought, like the US did, so you're trying to compensate for that. Every time someone makes a thread like this, they're throwing more barbed wire between the world's people. It makes me sick.


----------

